# Newly updated website



## Roi Soleil (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I'd really appreciate your feedback on my newly updated website. I have done a complete redesign recently and added a lot of new photography. I built the site using Wordpress and the theme is called 'Aperture'. It fulfilled my wish to have a full screen slideshow on the home page while still having plenty of text content when you scroll down. I recently switched my domain name to buyphotographyonline.net as it seems to attract a lot more buyers. I mainly do cityscape and landscape photography.

Here is the link:

Buy Photography Online - Fine Art Prints by Barry O Carroll


----------



## Nettles (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Barry. I've just had a look around your site. Good layout and easy enough to navigate. The photography is of a very good standard so potential customers will be reassured about your skills. I quite like the photo quotes on different pages. Looks like you've got all the angles covered in a professional presentation.

Hope the blog goes well. 

The only downside I experienced was it took 10 seconds to load the first picture after clicking on your link. I'm assuming this is something that is fixable with the first image loading immediately while the other line up in the background? 

But nice job. Good luck with it.


----------



## kareen21 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, after visit your site, it takes a lot time to view large photos on front page. Maybe load big amount of data. Navigation is good enough, but i suggest that you use the "light" web template to get fast view at first impression's visitor.
Good job and don't forget to "market" it at various social media, forum, etc.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 20, 2015)

what's with the domain name?


----------

